# Angel fish not moving? Don't know what's wrong!



## Pikajilly (May 18, 2011)

I have an angel fish that I have had for almost a year in a 33 gallon tank alone with just one tetra who hides (the other tetras died a few months ago and I need to get more - didn't know this one was alive until recently) but my angel fish just sits around the tank floating near the bottom or top here or there, sometimes he moves a bit to check out some gravel, he eats normally with a good appetite. 

Is the fish not moving a bad sign? Is he bored? I have read it could be temperature, should I make the water warmer? 

Any advice would be much appreciated. 

Thank you!


----------



## SueD (Aug 4, 2012)

What temp is the tank at now? I keep mine at 80 for my angels.


----------

